# Crossword: your 1st quiz this week.



## David H (Feb 4, 2015)

*Cold evenings ahead, give the old grey cells an outing and try the first quiz this week.*


*SOLVED*






*9 down is going to be hard so here's an extra clue:* *through the looking glass

2. should be discharge sound

6. should read sudden intense combustion with sparks (even)

For 8. read long term food storage *
_________________________________________________________


----------



## Northerner (Feb 4, 2015)

9 down - telescopes?


----------



## Redkite (Feb 4, 2015)

I think 9 down could be reflection?

3 across chippie?

4 journey?

6 down, detonation?


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

Northerner said:


> 9 down - telescopes?




Afraid not, but  your thinking  in the right direction.

THINK: end user who is looking up


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

Redkite said:


> I think 9 down could be reflection?
> 
> 3 across chippie?
> 
> ...



3. Is correct only spelt chippy


----------



## pippaandben (Feb 5, 2015)

2 down Thunderclap?


----------



## Robin (Feb 5, 2015)

5.Hanker?
10. Coiled?
9. Astronomer?


----------



## Redkite (Feb 5, 2015)

Could 9 down be periscopes?


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 5, 2015)

I also  thought 9 down was periscopes.
1 across might be "strange"


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 5, 2015)

is 4 across "journey"


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

pippaandben said:


> 2 down Thunderclap?



Well done PippaandBen.


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

Robin said:


> 5.Hanker?
> 10. Coiled?
> 9. Astronomer?



Well Done Robin on 5 and 9 unfortunately 10 is not correct.


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

Redkite said:


> Could 9 down be periscopes?



Morning Redkite 9 has been answered already Astronomer.


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> is 4 across "journey"



Afraid not, but you're on the right track.

What are you said to do when you travel between your house and work?


----------



## Redkite (Feb 5, 2015)

4 across Commute


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

Redkite said:


> 4 across Commute



Well done Redkite


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 5, 2015)

Is 10 across Curled


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Is 10 across Curled



I'll accept that the word was furled.


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 5, 2015)

Thats what I meant


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 5, 2015)

Sorry: no stranger to crosswords but can 1 across really be unusual given that word is part of the clue.


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Sorry: no stranger to crosswords but can 1 across really be unusual given that word is part of the clue.



That's why I filled it in clue should have read rare or odd.

Put together in a hurry, should proof read before posting.


----------



## BobbieH (Feb 5, 2015)

Is 8 across freezes


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

BobbieH said:


> Is 8 across freezes



I'll accept, it's freezer


----------



## Flower (Feb 5, 2015)

Is 7 across lofty?


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

Flower said:


> Is 7 across lofty?



yes well done flower


----------



## Robin (Feb 5, 2015)

6 has surely got to be something to do with conflagration, but I can't think of anything to fit. Inflagrate?


----------



## David H (Feb 5, 2015)

Robin said:


> 6 has surely got to be something to do with conflagration, but I can't think of anything to fit. Inflagrate?


r

I give you that Robin, it's Deflagrate


----------

